# School me on rum, please



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been a bourbon and beer drinker since ... a ways back.

Recently though, I've taken a liking to rum. Not a fan of the spiced stuff, but the darker, non-spiced variety.

Right now, I'm wowing over this rum from Trader Joes called Rum of the Gods. It's made in Barbados, but no one can tell me anything more. Perhaps an artifact of non-disclosure agreements, or just lack of information.

Anyway ... I've heard great things about Nicaraguan rums, but it's all theoretical at this point. Not a lot of exposure here. Price point is important, as is accessibility.

Are there any "must try" rums out there? I will typically mix with Coke, but straight doesn't phase me. I usually drink my bourbons neat.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ron Zacapa 23, Zafra, RL Seale, El Dorado 15 and Mount Gay XO are my top rums. Aside from the Seales, I dont mix these, usually neat or with a cube or two. 
Zafra is currently my favorite very smooth and not nearly as sweet as a Zacapa. Don't get me wrong Zacapa is great, very complex rum, just a bit too sweet for me sometimes. The RL Seale is the cheapest of the bunch and is the only one I will sometimes add a splash of coke to.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Oronoco Silver is a good brazilian rum, probably the smoothest ive ever had in terms of a clear rum. None of the above mentioned ones are bad though, I love zacapa.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Scott nailed it.... Ron Zacapa Solera 23, my favorite sipping rum. Flor De Caña is a good Nicaraguan rum. I don't sip it straight but it really only needs a small splash of coke. If you have a source outside the US then real Havana Club is also really great rum.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ok, dark NON SPICY rums.............here you go bud.

Gooslings
Myers Rum
Bacardi Black Strap

Captain Morgan Tattoo..........quite different. Might want to just find a sampler bottle first.

These are some good dark non spice rums IMOP


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Another vote for Zacapa 23. Best rum I have tried, period. I recently tried Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva and really like it.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Zaya is another name I've seen thrown around the forum a bit. My brother in law had a bottle and it was VERY easy drinking on a couple of ice cubes. Plus, it's $10 cheaper than the Zacapa at all the liquor stores I've been to. Zaya runs about $30 a bottle.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zaya, Zacapa, Flour de Cana 12 or 18, Havana Club 7, Diplimatico, Appleton 12.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Zacapa, Pyrat, & Flor de Cana are in my rotation, & I had a buddy come by yesterday with a bottle of Zaya 12yr that was fantastic! :nod:


I need to hunt down some Havana Club...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Zacapa
Zacapa
Zacapa
Mmmmm, Zacapa

Best damn sipping rum I've ever had!
The wife used to travel to South America for her job.
She'd bring back all kinds but it got to the point all she packed back was Zacapa from Guatemala.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

A lot of great suggestions! Thanks, brothers!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Pyrat. Love the stuff.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

Ron Del Barrilito, Puerto Rico
2 Star (gold) is very good; makes excellent mixer, or with a splash of water and lime
3 Star (dark) is excellent neat or on the rocks, has a slightly smoky, caramel flavor


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

This is interesting to me. I've been wanting to broaden my tastes in variety booze. 

I really don't like spiced rum...at all! Definately giving me a good list to try too! Thanks guys!


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

zacapa or zaya mmmmmmmmm


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never been a rum drinker, that is until I tried Havana Club.
For my palate, HC has more of a smooth whiskey flavor, absolutely amazing!
Ultra smooth and great neat.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Zaya, Zacapa, Flour de Cana 12 or 18, Havana Club 7, Diplimatico, Appleton 12.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I recently went to a rum tasting at my local store and had the pleasure of trying the Panamonte XXV. It was fantastic, but at $400 a bottle it's out of my range. 

For other ones that are more reasonable I enjoy the Ron Zacapa Solera 23, the Juan Santos 12 and 21, Flor de Cana 12+, Havana Club Reserva or 7, Mount Gay Eclipse Black, Diplomatico, and the list goes on.



One thing I learned at the rum tasting is there are 3 types of rum:

1. Mixing Rums- these rums tend to be a bit harsher and tend to go down better in a cocktail.

2. Rums you shouldn't mix- smoother drinking rums that can be sipped and drink well straight.

3. Rums you definitely don't mix- these rums are so tasty on their own that if you do the them the disservice of mixing them, someone from the distillery is likely to show up at your door and slap you.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Late to the party as always but I will drop my vote for Zacapa 23 and Zacapa XO for straight sipping. I also keep Capt. Morgan Private Stock, Bacardi Oakheart, and Capt. Morgan Parrot Bay around, but they are usually my mixers or for parties.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, Mon, My Favorite Spirit, I have shared hundreds of different bottles of Rum, some from forbidden places, but I didn't inhale.



Since you're mixing with Coke, the best rum for the $$$$$ is Cruzan 2yr old dark estate for around 14 a Liter or Pyrat for around $25 a fifth.

Cruzan single barrel can be found for about $35 and is a nice sipping rum served neat.



Enjoy !!!


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the recommendations! So many to try (and I hope to), but I went with the Zacapa 23.

Oh, Hell yes! :thumb:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations! So many to try (and I hope to), but I went with the Zacapa 23.
> 
> Oh, Hell yes! :thumb:


Just bought a bottle of Solera 23 the other night. It's good, but it doesn't hold a candle to the XO, or the Zaya 12. That of course is my opinion.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> Just bought a bottle of Solera 23 the other night. It's good, but it doesn't hold a candle to the XO, or the Zaya 12. That of course is my opinion.


At half the price of the XO, the 23 is just fine by me


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

edwardsdigital said:


> At half the price of the XO, the 23 is just fine by me


But the XO is soooo smooth, rich, & sweet! :dr


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> But the XO is soooo smooth, rich, & sweet! :dr


I will not dispute that it is one of the finest spirits out there.... but I cant stand the scream from my wallet when I spend that much on a bottle of anything. Hell, I buy $15 "Champagne" for new years eve!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

They brought us a bottle of Zacapa XO on the last day we were in Nica at the factory tour. We'd already drank Flor de Cana for 3 days straight. After we drank all the XO up, we went back to the FdC, looked at each other, & were like "WTF this isn't even close.  "

Then we drank more FdC & were like :dance:

It was short lived dissapointment


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

With good rum comes a better attitude towards life :drinking:


----------

